# Police Dog Bites Off Teen’s Scrotum



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=5881

not taking sides, but that's gotta hurt.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I bet he won't be doing any joy rides any time soon eh? The Dog just thought they were chicken balls! A little bit of sweet 'n sour sauce voila!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

All he did was steal a car and resist arrest, but he's a good boy and those nasty police officers were just harrassing him. Goes with comments I've made about PSD's however, we don't specifically target areas, we teach to pursue, bite and stay with the target until told to do otherwise. 

Damn that had to hurt though.

DFrost


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

WHY is he being called a VICTIM??????? can someone explain this to me? :x 

Good dog. He was just doing his job.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

The "victim" will never steal a car again, got what he deserved.


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL now that's taking a bite out of crime. I think the dog was just trying to remove this moron from the gene pool. That his stupidity is hereditary is obvious given the comments by his mother.


----------



## Bryon P Martin (Jan 27, 2009)

Darwin wins again... the stupid people eliminate THEMSELVES from the gene pool.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

There are some good kids out there and there are some bad. I love how people can turn "victim" in a heartbeat. Let's try obeying the laws kid or slap mom with a where was your son and what was he doing fine. WTF was mom off doing while the kid stole the car? Same old BS everyday unless we change the laws and actually punish idiots for their crimes and end this litigation at the drop of a hat crap.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> All he did was steal a car and resist arrest, but he's a good boy and those nasty police officers were just harrassing him.


This is what kills me.....take some responsibility MOM........:twisted: 

Dog did a bang up job on the kid though, I agree, I'm sure it had to hurt.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't get it. A police officer had a gun??? REALLY??? I have been pulled over before, never got bit or hurt. I have been arrested before, never had a dog bite me. I wonder what the difference was ??](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

What is the big deal? So, he stole a car and took a joyride in it? That is in no way putting the public in danger...=;

I don't feel bad for the kid at all, he got what he deserved. What if he totaled the vehicle and damaged the front of a store or someone's home, or worse yet ran over someone... that would be okay too since he was just a 'kid'.

I do feel a tiny bit of remorse for his missing body part, mom can buy him a pair of neuticles.

Julie


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

He ran because the guns were drawn? You stole a ****ing car kid, what did you think they were going to do? Can we say IDIOT? I'm sure they will win in court though. Makes me sick! Reward them for being lowlifes. Maybe the $'s he wins in the lawsuit can fund his future drug ring. [-( #-o 

Sorry but even if it was my own kid, I'd say you got what you had comin'. Ya don't run from the law. You break em, you better run from momma, screw the cops.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

It wasn't because you didn't run Jeff. It's cause your white!

I can't stand the reverse race card bullshit!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Back of the net

Police 1 Scumbag 0 


haha


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you work a job catching small chickens for a living, and the green ones don't run and go along. but the yellow chickens run and scream and won't stop squirming 85% of the time, after 5 years, you will be hating the yellow chickens, even when they do not run.

It becomes a conditioned response. 

Perception starts to warp and this has effects that are unexpected to an individual.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've chased car thieves regardless if they were yellow or green. Often times, I didn't even know at the beginning of the chase. It's the reason the chase started that often gets lost in the media.

DFrost


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

Once one of our club decoys had to get 15 stitches in his scrotum cuz he didn't have his cup on under his suit....


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Live by the sword, die by the sword


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm with David. Can't tell what race or sex is driving the car alot of times until the car is stopped. I'm pretty sure the dog couldn't tell what race he was. Hopefully ther dog swallowed them so there are no little car thiefs in his future.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> I bet he won't be doing any joy rides any time soon eh? The Dog just thought they were chicken balls! A little bit of sweet 'n sour sauce voila!


Too funny Geoff! Now try telling your G/F why you don't want to have fun time!!! "Well, erh, ah...car mishap."


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

The statement from the police chief? As best I could catch it.


> We had the officer on top of the individual, they're on the ground, the guy's resisting, the dog is trying to assist his handler with this aggressive behavior as best he can.


I didn't see any details about how this actually went down. Was there just the one K9 officer? That kid is pretty skinny. Past capturing him they shouldn't need the dog to bring him under control. Or should they?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> He ran because the guns were drawn? You stole a ****ing car kid, what did you think they were going to do? Can we say IDIOT? I'm sure they will win in court though. Makes me sick! Reward them for being lowlifes. Maybe the $'s he wins in the lawsuit can fund his future drug ring. [-( #-o
> 
> Sorry but even if it was my own kid, I'd say you got what you had comin'. Ya don't run from the law. You break em, you better run from momma, screw the cops.


Yeah the wrath of Mommy put the fear of god into me everytime! That and the law of Daddy's boot! :-({|= 

I would just hope that Mommy would buy me a new Scrotum at the Plastic Surgeons and not spend all the settlement money on her own Gucci Sacks (purses) at Macy's, I need to be complete ya know! [-(


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> The statement from the police chief? As best I could catch it.I didn't see any details about how this actually went down. Was there just the one K9 officer? That kid is pretty skinny. Past capturing him they shouldn't need the dog to bring him under control. Or should they?



If there was just the one officer and the kid was struggling even after being on the ground.....then I have no issue with the dog getting in there to "help" him. 
Being in a struggle with anyone whether winning or not, things can go south in a friggin hurry. 

If there were more officers, and the K9 officer was the one wrestling with the suspect.....he is going to be more in tune to the suspect and not allowing them to get the upper hand and the dog is not going to listen to the other officers, so again I commend the dog doing what he was TRAINED to do. 

When scum steal, run, and then struggle....they get what they pay for. 

Bottom line: don't run from the po po, threaten or hide from the po po or struggle with the po po....or you may (will in some cases) get bit.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

If you run your guilty if you stand still your guilty... im not seeing the problem here LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> The statement from the police chief? As best I could catch it.I didn't see any details about how this actually went down. Was there just the one K9 officer? That kid is pretty skinny. Past capturing him they shouldn't need the dog to bring him under control. Or should they?



Wasn't there, couldn't say. I try not to Monday quarterback with no reason to feel threatened and in the comfort of my office. I leave that up to the media and I/A. I know I really get tired of going to the Officer Down Page, shaking my head and posting something to the effect of "All give some, some give all." It's also why I say what we do ain't sport. Our "decoys" don't always quit fighting. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> If you run your guilty if you stand still your guilty... im not seeing the problem here LOL



I'm with you, I just don't see the problem. I would like to know why the dog let go of the leg. Why he didn't bite and hold. I understand there are many reasons, I'm just curious. I look at the wounds to determine if it's a training issue, or the excitement of battle. Post "bite" analysis can provide some good input. But still, damn that must have hurt. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't you just love the public... We had a female of the same ignorance level last night.She had 29 capias warrants on her, suspended license, bag of marijuana and was going 50 mph in a 25 mph zone........But it is our fault that this is happening to her and that's why she drinks and buys dope instead of getting a job and getting her priorities straight. I love the ones were it is always somebody elses fault but their own.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

And we still can't figure out whats wrong with this country. Someone breaks the law and yet the PD is being looked at as if they did something wrong. Kid knew what he did was wrong, if he is ever face to face with a K9 again I hope the second one can finish the job. I hate punks like that and parents who push the blame else where verses taking responsibility for their children and themselves. Im getting pissed just thinking about it!! Young criminals grow up to be old criminals and yet us tax payers support their cabled filled days and whatever else they need in prison. While normal hard working Americans are out there struggling to support their own families the right way and to earn the things that they have so they can be proud. And a lot of these people have trouble giving their kids proper medical care, but yet you have 8 kids with 6 different fathers and its ALL HANDED TO YOU. I tell ya, we should be able to claim at least 1/2 a million people on our taxes since we are the ones supporting them. PARENTS TAKE RESPONSIBILITY AND RAISE YOUR CHILDREN PROPERLY AND TEACH RESPECT AND HONESTY. Its not rocket science. Sorry for the ranting. 8-[


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

High five Jay!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeez Beth, i'm part of the public............Anyway, don't run=keep balls


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Well said Jay.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

i would have high 5 'd my dog if it was mine... the dog & handler can carry that one round like a badge for the rest of their service

Ball Buster


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> i would have high 5 'd my dog if it was mine... the dog & handler can carry that one round like a badge for the rest of their service
> 
> Ball Buster


Yeah....

"STOP, or Cujo will eat your NUTS" LOL

That officer will be getting some ribbin in the precinct....I can picture all his buddies covering their "stuff" as they walk by his desk......\\/


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Jay is right on the money. I work the street as a K9 officer. I get so sick and tired of the police being blamed for the criminals actions. They didn't make him steal that car, run, or fight. The criminal dictates the officers actions. The criminal is to blame for the bite, not the officer.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Geesh. The "reporter" sounds like they could have been from Seattle. Talk about voice inflection making the punk really look the victim and the PD being wrong. [-X 

He sure seems to be walking around and moving well after having his scrotum bitten off recently. :-o 

Good doggie.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

I bet he doesn't have the balls to do that again.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dwyras Brown said:


> I bet he doesn't have the balls to do that again.


The PD will have to pay for a set of prosthetics :-&
Hell they may as well get 2 sets the second set for the dog sort of like a trophy to ware next to his dog tags


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> The PD will have to pay for a set of prosthetics :-&
> Hell they may as well get 2 sets the second set for the dog sort of like a trophy to ware next to his dog tags



so this kid is gonna end up with REAL balls of steel? Dang, I wonder if he can request oversized ball bearings to help him be more macho.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jaimie Van Orden's Signature said:


> Its a dog eat dog world. I hope you aren't wearing milkbone underwear...


Maybe that was the problem Jaime!?! The perp forgot to take off his milkbone underwear! :lol:


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

POOR KID BULL POOR DOG IS MORE LIKE IT


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Al..........I wasn't refereing to good upstanding citizens, no offense meant.O I meant the project rats Jay was ranting about...=D>


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I was just kidding you Beth, lol.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jay Lyda - you say it in a nutshell - thanks


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Did the dog get to finish his meal of "Rocky Mountain Oysters"?

Rich Love
Who taught you how to go on line and type like a big kid?

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jay, all I can say is ,"That's my boy." Tell it like it is with no sugar coating. If the truth hurts, Oh well.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You know Im not a complicated guy, and neither is this country (or it shouldn't be, not for the simple minded folks I guess). But so many times people just can't see the forest for the trees.


----------

